# which one to choose - TCS or Cognizant ??



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2007)

hello !!

I'm doing Final year of B.Sc.(Computer Science) in University of Pune.

I got selected in TCS thru campus interview in August.
And also for Cognizant yesterday.

TCS is giving package of 1.8 per annum as Developer.
Cognizant is giving 1.91 per annum as Software Tester.


[size=+1] So, which to choose ??? [/size]

Can someone guide me please ??


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 8, 2007)

Well, Um. I'd suggest you to do post graduate in MCA/M.Tech and then join a Job!

I'm saying that because, once you join, you'll not be in a mood to study!!


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2007)

I can't !!!

I HAVE TO DO JOB !!! (some family reasons)

I made my mind that I will study after JOB too !!!

BTW, both TCS and Cognizant allowing PG parallel to job (after 2 years)


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 8, 2007)

shirish are you gone mad TCS is the ultimate,dont bother about your salary pakage it is reasonble for you (B.S.C) growing will be high on your performance in TCS compared to COGNIZANT


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

^^lol batista bro if are severly misinformed.TCS is the worst possible IT company in India and I really mean it.They select the most no. of IT graduates in India and they give you peanuts as salary and the scope of growth nearly nil.

I would go for Cognizant anyday.But its your call but please dont join TCS.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 8, 2007)

devil but regarding revenue tcs is top ever na ok may be cognizant is best for him


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 8, 2007)

Yeah TCS hires loads of people with a grand salary (They took around 160 from my college the last year, a lot of them with 1-2 standing arrears!).

But am not saying A is better than B or vice versa, just supporting The_Devil_Himself's statement of them hiring loads of people with less or very less technical skills. Maybe it could make your choice better.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2007)

But, TCS is no.1 IT company in INDIA.

And if I had experience letter of TCS, then I can get job easily in any other company!

BTW, I like TCS people, their standard and their culture.

* And, most important thing for me --> TCS is INDIAN company !!*
It will be my pleasure to work FOR India.


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

Yea they selected about 140 from my college of about 200-250 who applied for placements.They hire bulk of graduates and then kiss them goodbye after some months(lets say 2 out of every 3).

And anyday: Cognizant>>>>TCS IMHO.

@shirish:dude working in an Indian company doesn't necessarily mean you are working for India.And why did you ask the question if you were already floored by TCS?

Anyways its your call.I Don't really know your situation but I would have preferred higher studies if I were you.


----------



## Batistabomb (Oct 8, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> But, TCS is no.1 IT company in INDIA.
> 
> And if I had experience letter of TCS, then I can get job easily in any other company!
> 
> ...


 
that's what iam saying working in TCS is somewhat prestigeous and the top most in revenue,also show me how many software companies has people without bench including me


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2007)

and, yeh... another issue...

Tech Mahendra is also coming for Campus Interviews next month.
I'm damn sure that I'll be selected for that too!! 

So, now I have to choose from... TCS, Cognizant & Tech Mahendra.

they told that we have to undergo training period of 6 months @ Chennai.

So, how can they say bye bye within 2-3 months ??



			
				The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Yea they selected about 140 from my college of about 200-250 who applied for placements.They hire bulk of graduates and then kiss them goodbye after some months(lets say 2 out of every 3).
> 
> And anyday: Cognizant>>>>TCS IMHO.


they told that we have to undergo training period of 6 months @ Chennai.

So, how can they say bye bye within 2-3 months ??


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 8, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> they told that we have to undergo training period of 6 months @ Chennai.
> 
> So, how can they say bye bye within 2-3 months ??


I said they will kiss goodbye to 2 guys out of every 3 I dint say in 3-4 months.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2007)

^^ ohh... sorry... my mistake !!


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 8, 2007)

Both are same....but one thing.... all this IT and all is $hit... its like a wormhole.... i too hafta join next year.... still figuring out how to escape from it...  dont have any other option too..


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> Both are same....but one thing.... all this IT and all is $hit... its like a wormhole.... i too hafta join next year.... still figuring out how to escape from it...  dont have any other option too..


got someone who "don't like" IT !!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Oct 8, 2007)

abhi_10_20 said:
			
		

> Both are same....but one thing.... all this IT and all is $hit... its like a wormhole.... i too hafta join next year.... still figuring out how to escape from it...  dont have any other option too..


What do you mean no escape from it? Join it if you're interested, is anyone forcing you or something?


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2007)

hey.... 

No one is saying for TechMahendra . :-O


----------



## Faun (Oct 8, 2007)

CTS(cognizant technology for solution) anyday

Testers are well paid compared to developers, though the job will seem boring at first but believe me testing is the hardest and at the same time challenging part.


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 8, 2007)

Me too got in TCS this year. Lets see what happens. They took about 1000 students from our city.


----------



## wizrulz (Oct 8, 2007)

ITS what the JOb PROFILE....

what u wanna be DEVELOPER or TESTER....
Get idea from ur seniors what is teh job like...find out ur liking..what u will like to work upon...and NOt for whom....

Give interview of TECH MAHINDRA and see what job profile  they are giving....
See which company is offering better growth adn what u wanna do....
Is there any kidn of bond at either of company???

i will not say TCS....as i knw  most of them after training period sit on BENCH...with no project...

CTS is better than TCS..with respect to work offered...but then TESTER is different job..not all can adapt to it....

i will say wait for tech mahindra and then decide...


----------



## abhijit_reddevil (Oct 8, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> ^^lol batista bro if are severly misinformed.TCS is the worst possible IT company in India and I really mean it.They select the most no. of IT graduates in India and they give you peanuts as salary and the scope of growth nearly nil.
> 
> I would go for Cognizant anyday.But its your call but please dont join TCS.


 
Yes, TCS is the worst possible company to work for. I myself worked for TCS for over 2 1/2 yrs and let me tell you there are lots of internal politics, many managers are corrupt and lazy and so on.. Finally I got fed up and joined CTS 1 1/2 yrs ago. While there was no promotion for me in the 2 1/2 yrs of TCS, I just got the news that I got promoted in the mid-year promotion cycle this year in CTS.

TCS has lots of domestic clients too and salary is still not so good. Of course this will be realized when in mid-career. They hire in bulk and keep many people in bench. When they cannot allocate a suitable project for long periods of time (I saw this happen), one fine day they will give you notice period and you have to search for a new job.

I do not have nothing much good to say about TCS and not because I am in CTS now and now in US through them. Anyway, it's your call what to do. If I were you, I would have opted for CTS.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 8, 2007)

ohhh... sh!t... Now, I confused a lot... 

But, I think it's good to confuse *before* than *middle*..


----------



## Lucky_star (Oct 8, 2007)

CTS had come this time... But, damn!! our college wasn't invited


----------



## gary4gar (Oct 9, 2007)

I would suggest you to go for CTS for higher salary package becuase this is becuase you are doing up your job for by leaving your higher studies, i assume you family problems are financial, so more money is the better.
i am not saying that money is not thing, promotions do also matter but for promotions will a bottleneck owning to your qualifications, so any company you join they will think twice. you will doing your pg side by side wait till its completed.
    So MCA is a must, also if you could manage some Management diploma(Read MBA) it will you resume highlight. as when climbing the corporate ladder after a level the your job will be because managerial than techincal. 

  May be many won't agree to what i said, but these is my views. Here I may be wrong a little or completely.




[offtopic]
is CTS same as in One night @call center
[/offtopic]


----------



## arunks (Oct 9, 2007)

hey buddy....who says that TCS through out people... ?

In any IT company it is ur performance which gets u in and out of a comapny...

So how r u able to call TCS not suitable to enter in IT industry


----------



## [xubz] (Oct 9, 2007)

arunks said:
			
		

> hey buddy....who says that TCS through out people... ?
> 
> In any IT company it is ur performance which gets u in and out of a comapny...
> 
> So how r u able to call TCS not suitable to enter in IT industry


Its not like that man! as mentioned above, TCS hires everyone! The Salary maybe good, but your workplace is what matters for enjoyable work experience.

Its upto you, either join a job where they make you work like horses or a job where they respect every employee.

You'll seriously get pi*sed if your colleagues are bad.


----------



## Pathik (Oct 9, 2007)

Go for CTS.. or wait for more companies to come in and join some company wich doesnt hire ppl in bulk..


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 9, 2007)

one foolish question 
HOWS MICROSOFT? 

its comin in my college this year  

but me is in 3rd sem only


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2007)

gary4gar said:
			
		

> So MCA is a must, also if you could manage some Management diploma(Read MBA) it will you resume highlight. as when climbing the corporate ladder after a level the your job will be because managerial than techincal.



I would like to work as Technical rather than Managerial. 
So... *NO MBA*

hmmm.... let me think for *MCA or  M.Sc.(Computer Science)*

And, if company is good then Money doen't matter too much for me.



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> one foolish question
> HOWS MICROSOFT?
> 
> its comin in my college this year
> ...


and, yeh..

Is there any other way to interview for Microsoft or Google ??

Both these are NOT coming to our campus...


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> Is there any other way to interview for Microsoft or Google ??
> 
> Both these are NOT coming to our campus...



Ya, for Microsoft , i can suggest one highly impractical way : Finish reading all volumes of Donald Knuth's "The Art of Computer Programming" , send a mail to Bill Gates and you are guarenteed a job.



			
				fun2sh said:
			
		

> one foolish question
> HOWS MICROSOFT?
> 
> its comin in my college this year
> ...


which colll dude


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2007)

Nav11aug said:
			
		

> Ya, for Microsoft , i can suggest one highly impractical way : Finish reading all volumes of Donald Knuth's "The Art of Computer Programming" , send a mail to Bill Gates and you are guarenteed a job.



I'm not getting what this mean...


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 9, 2007)

ok .

There is a series of books written by a great guy called Donald E. Knuth .The series is named "The Art of Computer Programming" .

Bill Gates commented on this book(can be found on the backcover) saying "If anyone has completed reading this volume, you can safely send me your resume being assured of a job".

Clear hai?


----------



## fun2sh (Oct 9, 2007)

^^then i m going to start readin that book from today. by the way wats its price and where can i get that.will it be available as an ebook 

waise mine college is DAYANANDASAGAR COLLEGE OF ENGINEERIN IN BANGALORE. 
its really a stupid college. no PROPER MANAGEMENT AT ALL. 
teacher sucks big time. 
but ANY HOW PLACEMENT IS REALLY GOOD 
EVEN I DIDNT BELIEVE THAT MICROSOFT IS COMIN TO MY COLLEGE WEN MY FRIENDS TOLD. then they showed me the noticed board and i was like CHALO AB EK HOPE TO HAI NAHI TO I USE TO THINK KI KAHAN JHEL JAGAH AA GAYEN HAIN


----------



## abhi_10_20 (Oct 9, 2007)

^^...man ...thats Microsoft's GTSC... think its crap...our placement fello told workin hours is 4pm to 4am...


----------



## Pathik (Oct 9, 2007)

Wich coll and year r u in @ nav11 and abhi??


----------



## Ankur Gupta (Oct 9, 2007)

I would say that CTS will offer you much better growth prospects than what TCS will...
Consult your seniors and others who are working for these companies to get a much better idea..
If you want i can consult my bro who has a lot of knowledge in this field...


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2007)

^^ yeh Ankur, please consult with ur bro for me !!!


----------



## saurabh kakkar (Oct 9, 2007)

I think a poll would have been much better then this Thread any ways 

I would say go for the company that is placing u in ur city it will help u a lot 

both financially nd mentally _ If _ thats not possible go for Cognizant 

Much better company then TCS


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2007)

okk... 
*
[size=+3]POLL ADDED !!![/size]*


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

Arre bose the poll options are not making any sense.We all knoe Google and yahoo is much better to work at than any of the above 3 companies.Just remove the 4th option.


----------



## Garbage (Oct 9, 2007)

The_Devil_Himself said:
			
		

> Arre bose the poll options are not making any sense.We all knoe Google and yahoo is much better to work at than any of the above 3 companies.Just remove the 4th option.


I can't remove fourth option now !! 

Can u please tell me HOW I CAN ???


----------



## The_Devil_Himself (Oct 9, 2007)

I guess you can't do it know.


----------



## infra_red_dude (Oct 9, 2007)

From my experience, I'd say get to know about the job profiles first and then select the company. I was placed in TCS but didn't join coz I'll be going for higher studies (I'm a student of BE). My frenz placed in both the companies haf joined. They say training is the same, a rigorous 9 to 9!!!

However, you don't get to choose your domain of work 99% of the times. Has happened wid many of my seniors. Those who were put in Mainframes are stuck in there, those in testing remain there. Thats coz they/(even my batch who joined this year) didn't get to choose their area of work.

So, jus coz of 10k/year increase in salary don't join CTS. Join CTS if you wanna get into the testing domain. Hell lotsa frenz/seniors of mine haf been stuck to the domain where they were initially put. They can't get into something else now.

Forget about the company, you won't stick to it for more than 2 years anyway. Give proper attention to the field in which you wanna get. Remove CTS/TCS from your mind. Focus on either Testing, Developing now and choose a job!


----------



## Garbage (Oct 10, 2007)

Thanks for suggestion infra...


----------



## Nav11aug (Oct 10, 2007)

pathiks said:
			
		

> Wich coll and year r u in @ nav11 and abhi??



me in 2nd year ,IIT Kharagpur


----------



## coolbuddy (Apr 7, 2008)

forget abt d company....decide the domain u r willin to work....future is not in our hands............i mean anythin may happen......


----------



## Garbage (Apr 7, 2008)

I decided to work as Developer. And TCS offering me same !


----------



## maildemon (Sep 17, 2008)

same wid me... i gt selected in cts nd tcs nd nw m confused abt wch 1 to join???
pls help me out

or should i go 4 higher studies the only risk being me getting no job offers after completion of da course(..... considering the fact if 2009 also ends up in a IT lull)... I am a B.C.A.


----------



## vilas_patil (Sep 17, 2008)

CTS seems to be good option, but it would be better if you have got the opportunity for programmer post.


----------



## karmanya (Sep 17, 2008)

I would suggest you take the highest paying job and save so u can pay for ure further studies yourself.
This is a 16-yr old's opinion so don't give it much wieght if you don't want you


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 17, 2008)

I haven't heard any of the companies where my friends got placed through college been given an option to choose their domains. It's surprising that you were already told that what post you'll be getting. If you are keen on development, choose that. If money is the only criteria for now, CTS looks like a better option. Seems this is a one year old thread. What have you decided?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 17, 2008)

@ Pheak0ut,

After selection in both companies, TCS seemed fast for me.
They took our Medical Test. I passed. 
Then again one test for deciding Batches. Again I passed that too. 

So, got an email from TCS just 2 days before that, you can now join TCS now. Dates will be declared within this week. But most probably in 2nd week of October.

And from CTS, just few newsletters. n joining will be after Feb - March.

So, I choose to join TCS now.


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2008)

Hmmmmmm
For now tech-mahindra is out question to anybody.
BT is selling their share(31%) to TCS.

HP is cutting 25K job worlwide.
CTS has delayed joining and (inner nws) delayed annual increment.
TCS.........wat do I say, if u perform, u r going to stay, if do nakhras like I would work only for J2EE not on Core Java etc. u'll be given a warning and then..........


----------



## Garbage (Sep 17, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> Hmmmmmm
> For now tech-mahindra is out question to anybody.
> BT is selling their share(31%) to TCS.
> 
> ...


lol... then kicked 

I know !


----------



## rhitwick (Sep 17, 2008)

This is september.
When is ur trg. starting?
Oct?
Where?
Trivandram or Koembatur? (Don't mind d spellings)


----------



## buzzzzrr (Sep 17, 2008)

though it varies project wise but the onsite opportunity is more in TCS... many of my friends in TCS got posted onsite during the first year only in TCS... where as most of us in IBM didnt get a single onsite chance during first 2.5 yrs.
but I heard  in the last year TCS sacked many professional ..and even deducted 20% from the salary for 2-3 month in the end of financial year.


----------



## thewisecrab (Sep 17, 2008)

Nav11aug said:


> me in 2nd year ,IIT Kharagpur


[off topic]
IIT????
Great man 
I dont think it is as bad as 5.Someone, is it?


----------



## Garbage (Sep 17, 2008)

rhitwick said:


> This is september.
> When is ur trg. starting?
> Oct?
> Where?
> Trivandram or Koembatur? (Don't mind d spellings)


Training will be started in October. n in Chennai.

Thought I have to confirm this, but this is what THEY told us.


----------



## maildemon (Sep 18, 2008)

hey garbage buddy.... ialso got the mail frm the chennai ignite team... r u sure the trainings will start feom october??? hope u r nt going by rumours


----------



## phreak0ut (Sep 19, 2008)

Congrats Garbage! All the very best for your career! Keep visiting the IRC channel from the office Internet


----------



## Garbage (Sep 19, 2008)

Thanks Freak0ut... n How can I leave IRC ?? In fact, I'm thinking to get an EVDO card 

@ MailDemon,
I got OFFICIAL mail... So, I'm going... You can join Google Group on *groups.google.com/group/ignite-chennai-october-2008


----------



## maildemon (Sep 21, 2008)

yeah buddy i gt the joining mail too.... my training will be starting from 17th oct at chennai...wheres ur posting???


----------

